# Salmon with Sweet-and-Sour Pan Sauce



## PA Baker (Jan 18, 2005)

Just found this on the Cooking Light website.  Thought it sounded good and healthy!

*Salmon with Sweet-and-Sour Pan Sauce*

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1/4 cup fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1 tablespoon low-sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon fish sauce
2 garlic cloves, minced
4 (6-ounce) salmon fillets (about 1 inch thick)
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over low heat.
Combine broth and next 5 ingredients (broth through garlic).

Increase heat to medium-high, and heat 3 minutes.

While pan heats, sprinkle fillets with salt and pepper. Add fillets to pan; cook 4 minutes on each side or until fish flakes easily when tested with a fork. Remove fillets from pan.

Drain fat from pan, and discard fat. Add broth mixture to pan, scraping to loosen browned bits. Bring to a boil; cook 30 seconds. Remove from heat. Serve sauce over fish. 

Yield: 4 servings (serving size: 1 fillet and 1 1/2 tablespoons sauce)

CALORIES 309 (41% from fat); FAT 14.2g (satfat 3.3g, monofat 5.9g, polyfat 3.8g); PROTEIN 37g; CARBOHYDRATE 6.3g; FIBER 0.1g; CHOLESTEROL 87mg; IRON 0.9mg; SODIUM 736mg; CALCIUM 31mg;


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 1, 2005)

PA I am going to try this recipe tonight for dinner, but, if you and the Cooking LIght website does not object, I will add grated fresh ginger.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow - this sounds great!  How did it turn out norgeskog??


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 3, 2005)

Be sure to let us know norges--like elf said, that sounds good!  I think the ginger is an excellent addition!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 3, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Wow - this sounds great!  How did it turn out norgeskog??



It turned out great.  Having some of the leftovers today for lunch with a salad.


----------

